# Nightlife in your city :)



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi there. .......Give us a highlight of a hot Saturday night in your city. Tell us where to go, the best clubs, undiscovered gems, and the best party spots in town! 


For the lovely city of Albuquerque-

After work, head out to the cool Q-Bar in historic Old Town, for martinis. Grab a quick snack at Ambrozia on Mountain Boulevard, before heading down 8th Street to catch the Albuquerque Symphony Orchestra perform at the bandshell on the lake in the Zoological Gardens. Take Central Boulevard into downtowns thumping Entertainment District, walk the 4th Street Mall and check out-

Burts Tiki Club
Banana Joes
The Billiards Club
Shank
New York Pizza Co.
Sauce
the Hole 
Grab a beer at the Library, where the waitresses dance on the bartops
or bang your head in any of the other 29 clubs, discos and bars in downtown.

Head up to Civic Plaza, to watch hot local bands perform, or gawk at the fire-breathers and Turkish Belly Dancers, or trance with thousands of hot bodies at the Summerfest.

A MUST-see for any Albuquerque Saturday is OPM.......one of the hottest and best clubs in the Southwest, home for reknowned DJ ****, DJ Irene, and Bad Boy Carlos.

Check out a play at one of downtowns 6 Independant theaters, ranging from alternative, to classic Shakespeare, to Independant Poetry readings.

Attend a party at the rooftop pool at the Hyatt Regency, and head into the Warehouse District in Edo to find some hot jazz clubs and Salsa Venues.

Dont forget to head out to the heights, and flirt in the jungle club of Assets, Sandiagos, or if your down by the river, take a few shots at Neds on the Rio Grande. South African, British and Aussie expats should check out the White Lion Pub or the Mama Afrika, both in Los Ranchos. Japanese looking for a taste of home should check out Hima-Hima Club in Uptown. Or go wine tasting in Casa Bordeax in Corrales.

For a real fancy meal with an equally fancy price tag.....Corn Maiden on the north-end is the place.....and of course, Petro pumps out decent (sometimes) tracks, or a decent( sometimes) pianist will play, on the 18th floor of BOW Bldg.

All the big hotels have "chic" bars and discos.............right now, Tamaya at Hyatt Regency Tamaya, or Waters at the Doubletree....are the best.

Metro Albuquerque has 4 casinos.....all of which offer Las Vegas style gambling, Las Vegas style shows...nightclubs, and usually big name concerts. The only one worth going to is the Sandia Casino..........which just completed its new high-rise hotel tower.

Of course we have Opera, Ballet and Symphony.

And the best concerts (BIG names) are held at the Journal Pavilion and Tingley Coliseum.


Make your way into Nob Hill, get a tatoo, or take the tour of Albuquerques 9 Gay Clubs (all in Nob Hill), and dont miss Pulse and Blu........two of the city's hottest places to party.

While in Nob Hill, check out Kellys Brew Pub, and watch sexy dancers partake in HOT Tango and Rumba (to which I belong  )


Before calling the night over, visit Graham Central Station in Midtown, and dance a few hours away in one of its 4 superclubs......Miami Beach, Swing, the Barn and Cats.

After your too drunk to dance anymore, catch a famous green-chile burrito at the Frontier (personally, I hate the place)....its open 24/7.


And the whole night long...take the Express Line,a buck fifty will get you unlimited trips all along Central Avenue corridor until 4 am. Its safe, its reliable, and it keeps you and your friends from driving drunk.

Enjoy!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong has some of the best nightlife to offer in Asia.

Besides Wan Chai, I usually hangout either in Lan Kwai Fong, Staunton St. or in Tsim Sha Tsui or Mong Kok 

Hong Kong @ night


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Nightlife in Seattle SUX big time..

No decent clubs, no decent bars, no shit..
The city is dead after 2am.. anyways...


----------



## ProgHouseHead (Oct 24, 2005)

Crobar, Spirit, Avalon, Sullivan Room, Cafe De Ville, Pacha, Le Souk - best house music in the Western Hemisphere bar none. I really dont have to sell NY on it's night life scene I hope.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

I think there's a great competition for best house music nights between NYC and Montreal especially with David Morales who opened his now legendary club Stereo.

With Stereo, Aria, Circus, Living, 1234, Time Supperclub, Mileend bar, S.A.T., BuenoNotte, etc etc. our house/techno/trance scene is vibrant and drawing people from all the northeast and beyond.

Our 'laxed drinking (18+) and admittance (you get in if you look old enough) policy rules are a plus. Drinking goes till 3 am and then afterhours take it till noon... 

Then there's finally the annual large dance events which attract anywhere from 6000 to 15000 on a given night. Bal en Blanc (15k), Black & Blue (14k), Celebration (6.5k), Cream (7k), Swirl (6k), ... and looks like Godskitchen wants to organize a global gathering in town this summer... very looking forward to that.

check my website to know more about the scene: www.edmm.ca (pics are awesome)


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

^^^ Sounds amazing! ...and ProgHouseHead, I think you're pretty safe on selling NYC nightlife so dont worry 

Albuquerque has a trance/house scene.......but Ska is more popular..........and there is some really underground metal going on.

Normally...Clubs in Albuquerque will pump till about 4 am...but afterwards......there are a bunch of restaraunts that open in the wee hours of the morning, to serve all those hungry punters.

Summer is definately the best time to party here!......The worst time.......March.

Albuquerque is real big into large masquerades, balls, street parties, and such.....esp. Halloween, Valentines Day, and Mid-Summers Eve.


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Sydney has all sorts of nightlife like clubs, raves, bars...

Trance is dying down and been overtaken by hard trance/hardstyle/happy hardcore. 

There is a major party for raves going on every month at olympic venue or Entertainment centre attraction around 5-6 thousand punters.

All clubs and raves goes from 10pm to 7am the next morning. So yeah...a lengthy session!

I can post some club and rave photos if anyone interested.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Malmö has a great nightlife for a city of its size. It's considered to be the most diverse and varied in Sweden, however not as extensive as in Stockholm (which is more homogenous though). 

The best clubs (in my opinion) are:
* Art 4 Pleasure (awarded "best club in Sweden" three years in a row - probably the best place to experience the Swedish house music scene. Has recently been visited by DJ:s such as DJ Gregory, Ben Watt, Grant Nelson, Ramus Faber, Axwell and so on..)

* Chokladfabriken ("Chocolate Factory", located in an old factory, it is a great venue - mostly focused in house music...)

* Dynamit (House Music - recent DJ:s includes Lisa Loud, Soul Central, John Digweed etc.)

* Plysch (Located in an appartment at the central core of Malmö's nightlife scene, very trendy and hip - and great music...)

There are over 100 nightclubs in Malmö, so there's always something for anyone! 
Pretty good for a city of less than 300.000 inhabitants.


Since Copenhagen is only 15 minutes from Malmö, a lot of people go over the bridge to party on the "other side", including me. Copenhagen has one of the best nightlifes in Europe and the house music scene is exceptional.


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

I have to repeat for Tokyo what Proghousehead said about NY.

Im loving the house scene in Tokyo. Granted its not like NY's with its awesome residencies but every weekend theres a good dj who flies in and performs 5-6 hour sets. Im seeing Kenny Dope and Derrick Carter on two different nights this weekend :-D


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

lakegz said:


> I have to repeat for Tokyo what Proghousehead said about NY.
> 
> Im loving the house scene in Tokyo. Granted its not like NY's with its awesome residencies but every weekend theres a good dj who flies in and performs 5-6 hour sets. Im seeing Kenny Dope and Derrick Carter on two different nights this weekend :-D


A lot of my time in Tokyo will be in the clubs, that's for sure.


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

Nightlife....Miami....self explanatory.


----------



## Norwich and Leeds (Nov 11, 2005)

> “Leeds. The number one city for clubbing.” Mixmag Music Dance Awards 2004
> 
> The whole of Leeds really comes to life in the evening. It's not just the city centre that gets packed with people enjoying the nightlife – other areas of Leeds, such as Chapel Allerton, Headingley and Street Lane also become hotspots.
> 
> ...


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Zürich's nightlife is great, the clubbing scene is big.

Some Clubs:
Abart
Adagio
Bazillus, ad hoc live club
Club AAAH!
Club Hey
Club Q
Code Club
Dachkantine
Helsinki Club
Indochine
Kanzlei
Kaufleuten
Kukuk
LABOR-BAR, lounge // club // events
Labyrinth Club
Le Bal
Longstreet
Magnusbar
Mascotte
Mellow Dance Club
OXA
Pool Club
Provitreff
Rohstofflager
Säulenhalle
Sky Society
Tonimolkerei
Tropicana
UG Club & Lounge
X-Tra
Zodiac Club
Zukunft

Major dance genres are Techno (not so much trance anymore more Detroid and Minimal now), House, R'n'B & Hip Hop, D&B and also Jazz/Funk.


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

dave8721 said:


> Nightlife....Miami....self explanatory.


But a little more explanation would be nice.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

heard Miami is not that fun actually, prove me wrong.


----------



## odegaard (Jul 27, 2004)

shiver-me-timbers said:


> But a little more explanation would be nice.


When someone says Miami this is what I think.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Dubai:

hottest clubs right now:
trilogy
boudouir
peppermint

Dubai's clubs are mainly R&B/Hip Hop, House, Progressive Trance. other stuff like D&B, breakbeat etc are mainly underground.

http://www.mumtazz.com/dubai/parties.php?d=30


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

My city is dying, just a bunch of retired people..... only one large night club.


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

luv2bebrown said:


> Dubai:
> 
> hottest clubs right now:
> trilogy
> ...


Is it legal to drink alcohol?


----------



## Whose Homepage (Oct 3, 2002)

Zip. This place is pretty dead at night. People party at home.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

malek said:


> why do people post lists of clubs, like whats the deal with that? we don't care.


 Ask Datilguy... it's his thread... personly I find it interesting, since I might one day end up in one of the cities... 

And no one knows a city better than the inhabitants :cheers:


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

^^^ actually you did very good to describe the clubs, i was talking about the ones just posting names... like who could care less.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

^^^ i tryed to give a good description of each! You know what, i did give a good decription of each.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

who rang your bell?


----------



## joburg (Aug 28, 2003)

Well in Joburg you cannot really have a good night without a car because of the urban sprawl.

I would recommend starting off with a dinner at *Moyo's* in Newtown, THE name in Afro-chic cuisine all over SA. Follow this with a play at the *Market Theatre* also in Newtown. Then take a drive across the *Nelson Mandela Bridge* to the *Heartlands*, one of the city's premier gay hotspots, where you can find the lesbian club *Sugar Reef*, the disco *Cruise*, and the trance/house club *DCM* along with the open-air *Rhino Bar*. After that, finish off the night with a trip to *Catz Pyjamas*, not the best after-hours cuisine but more than adequate and always pumping 24/7.

Another option would be starting off at *The Singing Fig* on Grant Avenue in Norwood, a great restuarant with stunning food. Then up the road to *Cafe New York* for a quick drink, before heading off to the *Colour Bar* in the 44 Stanley Avenue Precinct, which plays everything from funky Mozambiquen beats to Salsa and kwaito.

My last option (and my fave) would be to start at *Soi*, a Thai/Vietnamese restuarant in Old Melville, followed by cocktails at *Trance Sky* or *Statement* just across the road. Then hop in your car and drive off to Rivonia Boulevard, where you should have another cocktail at the *Primi Piatti* there. Once you're all fired up, head upstairs to the city's premier clubbing destination, *Tiger Tiger*, which is a mega club that plays everything and that has an electrifying atmosphere.

The above choices are only a taste of what one can experience in the economic and pulsating heart of Africa. Check out this website http://www.jhblive.com, an ezine that covers everything after dark in Jozi (and beyond).


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

LOVE Moyos!!!..


----------



## Gobbo (Jul 26, 2007)

I live in Aalborg, Denmark, which is a lively city with around 140.000 inhabitants. It´s not Copenhagen, but it does have a relatively interesting night life compared to its modest size.

Jomfru Ane Gade (Street) is in a way Aalborg´s answer to Reeperbahn in Hamburg. It´s smaller, but there are plenty of discos, bars and strip clubs. But I almost never go there, since I feel a bit old for the people that go there (most are below 30 and I am in my 40s). But outside Jomfru Ane Gade there are plenty of other bars, cafes and so on. There are even a swingerclub and a sex club. So there is something for every taste. Maybe the only thing that isn´t there is a gay bar. With all the other bars that there are in Aalborg, it´s sort of strange that there is not even one gay bar.


----------

